

Assistly.com becomes Desk.com! - dedene
http://www.desk.com/
Indeed, it looks like Assistly is completely rebranding: http://www.assistly.com/blog/assistly-deskcom/
======
foobarbazetc
And also got hit with a giant stick of corporate-inspired fugly.

